# oil pan



## papaybranden (Mar 8, 2010)

i want to take my oil pan off and clean the inside but when i went to remove it i noticed it was also bolted to the transmission. If i take the oil pan off does the transmission fluid come out also?

what oil should i use. The weather were i live is around 0-40F?


----------



## wingnut52003 (May 19, 2010)

no if ya drop the pan you will have to take a bolt er two outa the ban but the transmission is seperate from the engine. the type of oil will differ if its a auto or a manual hope it helps


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

The oil pan on my 2.0 is two pieced.....the main and biggest part of the pan is aluminum and bolted to the engine...the bottom of the pan is steel and bolts to the aluminum part. Funky, but hey, I guess they had a reason for it.


----------

